# My hip hurts.



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 6, 2020)

So I turned 35 yesterday, and my hip is enflamed. So, is this what it's like to get old or do I just need to stop trying to lift things that are 10 times my body weight? I'm asking you "old guys" ---> @MFB, @Juan Derlust, & @Older Than Dirt ??

And @Brodiesel710's in 3rd place!!! Watch out!


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2020)

At 39 I am still able to do amazing things with my body, everything I could do 10 years ago, however muscle soreness and joint pain last longer. Recovery is longer. I do believe the decline started righ around your age.

Im an anatomy and health nerd, and a believe in a lot of "balancing of mind body spirt" hippy dippy shit. So I think its important be really proactive so ya can still be fit and fuck good when your old.

Check your diet, Im 90% vegan (in betweegan) because my knees hurt way less and I feel way better when I stick to that diet. So be cogniznant of what diet your body functions best on. I do yoga (not a class) and range of motion stuff if Im just hanging out bored. Keep your joints moving and lubricated. I also pray and meditate a lot, which may sound lame, but if you can elecit a relaxation response youll function at a higher capacity regularly. Lots of good naturopathy supplements if you are feeling wonky in a specific area.

In short, become a Portlandia character and you live long and healthy.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 6, 2020)

Generally, after about 40, shit takes longer to recover from, and your lower back will start to hurt if you have done much physical labor in your life. You will be able to remember all your more serious injuries easily, because they give you a little twinge now and then.

So far that's about it [pauses and knocks wood]. i haven't had any health problems at all, except i am more prone to saddle-sores from cycling. I think this is because my black pubic hair was replaced with mostly grey ones [yes this happens], and they are much stiffer and much longer than the old version. So i have to give my balls and taint a #2 [skinhead haircut] before cycling, and keep plenty of hydrocortisone ointment on hand.

I cycle and do tai chi year round, and do a lot of landscaping/gardening work in warm months, but have never in my life engaged in any kind of voluntary exercise that i did not get paid for, until i bought property. i eat what tastes good, and haven't seen a doctor (except for this infection i got after i wore dress shoes with a broken toe) in 11 years. There are times when i will go like an entire hour without thinking of sex, which never happened til maybe my mid-50s.

So i have to say, getting older really isn't that bad so far. Most of my friends are dead, from drugs, alcohol, and murder, and that sucks (and now they're statring to go from old people shit). I have high hopes for a couple of my older enemies dropping dead with this COVID-19 shit, and regularly google their names with obituary, but so far no luck.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 6, 2020)

4th place sucka, I'm turning 45 in May.


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2020)

@Brodiesel710 
another thing that happens around your age that wasnt an issue in my youth; I never make it through a night without having to get up to peee at least twice which is double annoying bc youre tired and gotta go, but then have to stand there a long time to get going and bc your stream is old and weak it takes forever to come out.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 6, 2020)

i'm 40 so where does that put me in this conga line?


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2020)

@Matt Derrick Jump on in ol timer!
What ails ya?!


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2020)

A lot of amazing athletes(Roger Federer, Tom Brady, Lebron) will push well into thier 40s

Also, You seem like a tough dood, @Brodiesel710. In regards to physicality it pays to know how to get your ass kicked. Cant be understated.
And that comes as you get older.

This happened for me when I was 36 (and got me a lot of cool free gear!)
with a field stacked with doods younger and fitter than me
But I was willing to suffer more in the last 10k than they. ($500 1st place prize, yo!)


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 6, 2020)

MFB said:


> (in betweegan)



Totally going to be using that one.

I just turned 32, at 31 I started to get issues with gout. GOUT. Either I'm a gluttonous saxon king, or I drink too much. Could be either.

I have noticed that my diet has been severely impacting my health over the past few years. I recently quit smoking (last cig was about 2 months ago, minus the few drags of a clove @Eng JR Lupo RV323 ) and that has helped immensely. I can smell again, I can breathe, and my lung capacity is slowly increasing. 

I need to cut back with the alcohol. That shit is killin' me. I cut back on the hard liquor alot, and I haven't had a gout attack for a while because of it. I'm not sure if anyone has experience with that, but it is debilitating. Some times for days you can barely move, constant throbbing pain in joints (big toe, ankle, knee, or wrist).

I've also been gaining alot of weight, which is the same thing that happens to both of my brothers around the same age, so I need to keep exercising (push ups, sit ups, burpees) to burn it off. Man tits, I swear to god, are the most self-confidence crushing attribute of this whole thing 🤣.

Still can fight fire. Still can haul a 45 lb. Pack with a chainsaw and dolmar up steep hills. But ya, I'm starting to watch the 20 year olds run laps around me....and I'm getting better at being ok with that. I've stopped trying to believe in the notion that I can keep up with much younger firefighters.


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> Totally going to be using that one.



Sometimes ya just need a cookie or a brownie, ya know!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 6, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> 4th place sucka, I'm turning 45 in May.



I would have included you in my shoutout but the others I have heard identify as being "old" !!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 6, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm 40 so where does that put me in this conga line?



OH shit your avatar does say "retired", so-your old!!!

Tells us about oldness.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 7, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> I would have included you in my shoutout but the others I have heard identify as being "old" !!


Oh make mistake about it, I identify as being old. A friend literally just asked me about a half an hour ago "how is it you go to bed at like midnight and you're up for the day by 5am?" Because I'm a fucking geriatric, that's why. Quite possibly one of the only positive things I've observed from getting old. I don't seem to require as much rest.

As far as pain and recovery though, yeah dude. I remember scrubbing hard often as a kid and just springing right up. I randomly fell out the shower a few years back and that shit took me out for like 4 days.

I broke my fibula exactly the same as @Koala. It took her what? A few months to be pretty much entirely healed up? I broke my shit in 2015 and it still ain't 100%. I wasn't even walking for like 6 months. Aging is brutal.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah, the waking up to piss thing is definitely some old man shit. And i do go to sleep early, and wake up at dawn (because i have to piss).

But i am still able to drink all night on the rare occasions someone else wants to.

Just did my morning obituary check, my enemies persist in obstinately failing to die yet.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 7, 2020)

I wake up every morning kind of surprised. Like I really do think many nights I just won't wake up in the morning. That sounds crazy probably, coming from a 44 year old but if you've ever heard me sleep it makes a little sense. I basically have some sort of sleep apnea that's unchecked. Add to that I sleep like I'm in hibernation, hard af(slept through a home invasion once, real shit).

I feel fortunate I haven't gotten that dick trickle yet though. It comes out like a race horse every time I piss.


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I feel fortunate I haven't gotten that dick trickle yet though. It comes out like a race horse every time I piss.



Good on ya brother. Not too long ago I was peeing next to my friends 4 yo son;
I felt oddly emasculated by the fact that his stream could have shot birds of a wire and mine barely cleared my shoes.

Anyone (male) have a brother that they played GHOSTBUSTERS with while sharing the toilet peeing? DONT CROSS THE STREAMS!
I did. ahhhh. Youth.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 7, 2020)

MFB said:


> Good on ya brother. Not too long ago I was peeing next to my friends 4 yo son;
> I felt oddly emasculated by the fact that his stream could have shot birds of a wire and mine barely cleared my shoes.
> 
> Anyone (male) have a brother that they played GHOSTBUSTERS with while sharing the toilet peeing? DONT CROSS THE STREAMS!
> I did. ahhhh. Youth.


I had a stepdad who always wanted to "sword fight" as he called it. Looking back I'm wondering if that was a bit weird or not. Not banging dongs against each other but you know, pissing in the same bowl, streams of piss being the "swords". It seemed harmless at the time but yeah idk.. he was what, mid thirties I was maybe 28 years old? Nah, lol. I was maybe 7, still seemed a bit old for such a challenge.


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I had a stepdad who always wanted to "sword fight" as he called it. Looking back I'm wondering if that was a bit weird or not. Not banging dongs against each other but you know, pissing in the same bowl, streams of piss being the "swords". It seemed harmless at the time but yeah idk.. he was what, mid thirties I was maybe 28 years old? Nah, lol. I was maybe 7, still seemed a bit old for such a challenge.



Im not critisizing your post and I understand why these worries exist (we were all molested, right?)
just musing

But I really dislike how we live in a world where being silly and sweet in an inocuous manner with kiddos is now always questioned as creepy or wierd. Ya cant even try and make a child laugh by making silly faces at them without being a perv!
Bill Burr has a good bit on this; How he loves kids and wants to be goofy with them but bc of social rigities he tells them to fuck off.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 7, 2020)

MFB said:


> Im not critisizing your post and I understand why these worries exist (we were all molested, right?)
> just musing
> 
> But I really dislike how we live in a world where being silly and sweet in an inocuous manner with kiddos is now always questioned as creepy or wierd. Ya cant even try and make a child laugh by making silly faces at them without being a perv!
> Bill Burr has a good bit on this; How he loves kids and wants to be goofy with them but bc of social rigities he tells them to fuck off.


I'm super familiar with the Bill Burr bit. It's so on point. "Get that fucking thing away from me!". You're absolutely right. I guess for me, I feel like being able to make silly faces and such, yeah.. that's gotten weird. You can't even interact with a child at all if you don't know them/the parents. You're seen as a weirdo. That's really unfortunate, I wonder what the long term results will be. Where every child grows up observing all men they don't know being overly aloof/distant.

I guess I only half-heartedly questioned the potential weirdness of my scenario because both our dicks were out and idk.. 3-4 years old seems perfectly normal for pissing together maybe.. 7 felt a little much. Also, not to get into a huge story or anything but that dude was a fucking maniac. It would take me hours and hours to even scratch the surface breaking that guy down.

I'll just leave a tidbit to paint a picture. I have a memory of seeing his dogs head sticking out of the ground in the backyard for about 3-4 days in a row. He dug a hole and buried his dog's entire body up to it's neck and left it there for days and nights on end. We were all traumatized but he told us if we unburied her we'd be out there buried to our necks with her.

She basically dug under the fence, that was his version of punishment. I swear that guy must have sat for hours each day just thinking up weird ways to punish people/animals. He also ran over a cat once and brought it home and slammed it down on the dinner table while we were all eating and screamed "see what you made me do!" At my mom. He was... Different.


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> That's really unfortunate, I wonder what the long term results will be. Where every child grows up observing all men they don't know being overly aloof/distant.


Thats an interesting result to ponder. I dont care, Ima be silly and goofy w kids. I like to coach at the YMCA bc it makes me feel good about myself. Im always wasslin' around with them and goofin on them. The kids and parents love me.They do make you take a lot of clasees and bc some sad stuff that happened with a swim instructor and a student 2 years ago you can never be alone with one child. They have a sports director that has to go to all the practices so it's never you alone w the kiddos. Always 2 adults.

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 Thats a fucked story dood. Im really sorry ya had to go through that. You just dont fuck with dogs or kids. Im not a violent person, but if your step dad is still alive and you want to find him and bury HIM up to his neck for 3 days, I would gladly help you.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 7, 2020)

But seriously my hip is killing me, I can't get any work done like this and my wife doesn't seem to really care. She left for "work" to make "money"...pfff who the fuck needs that when were SQUATTING THE PLANET!!!!!

.....help


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2020)

Muscle pain or joint pain?
If the former
find a tennis ball, lay on your side with the tennis ball under you on the ground, roll around on it with your ass and with it put pressure on all your glute muscles and attachments around your greater trochanter and sacrum.

Then google piriformis stretches and do them
Then Ice it for as long as you can stand. 
Then have a few beers.

Take two of these and call me in the mornins.


----------



## coltsfoot (Apr 7, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> But seriously my hip is killing me, I can't get any work done like this and my wife doesn't seem to really care. She left for "work" to make "money"...pfff who the fuck needs that when were SQUATTING THE PLANET!!!!!
> 
> .....help




Hey I hear ya. I was a stone worker for a few years. I think what got me was having times of not working at all and then going right into working very hard with real heavy/large stone without having first built all the supportive muscles to lift in a way that wasn't damaging. We worked pretty hard at lifting things "the right way" but it's still a hell of an impact when it's day in day out. Anyway, I gotta take it easy now cuz of my hip.

When I go on long hikes, especially in rough terrain, now i use trekking poles or at least a walking stick but the 2 poles seems to be more effective. The main thing i had to do was stop doing stone work which really sucked. too inflamed. i still have to lift heavy things here and there but i always try to lift things with a buddy even if i could get it myself just to go easy on my body. when i have some cash together or get some clutch healthcare im gonna try to see a combined chiropractor-physiologist to help me get back in line. there's def some good muscle building/supportive excercises that you can do for this kinda thing but it obviously depends on the underlying condition. but yea the best thing i could do was stop lifting heavy shit.

A word of caution. A close friend hiked the AT years ago at the age of around 19. his hip became inflamed on the trail but he said fuckit, took a bunch of ibuprofen on the daily and smoked plenty of weed and went on with it. He's in his mid 20's now and has a permanent limp, cant lift one of his legs over even a couple foot obstacle and eventually will most likely need a hip replacement. If he chilled when things started to not feel so good he never would have done that damage. That wasn't about old age, it was about not listening to his body.

I wish you luck big time, and wouldn't mind hearing how things go for you if you care to update


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 7, 2020)

MFB said:


> Muscle pain or joint pain?
> If the former
> find a tennis ball, lay on your side with the tennis ball under you on the ground, roll around on it with your ass and with it put pressure on all your glute muscles and attachments around your greater trochanter and sacrum.
> 
> ...



Still can't find the tennis ball, I know it's around here somewhere I was playing fetch with it yesterday. It is 20 acres after all...


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2020)

@Juan Derlust Hey noooowwww!!!
I thought it was pretty darn cool.
I would totally be supportive of you if you ever did anything productive!


----------



## MFB (Apr 8, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> OK, no bullshit - impressive enough
> 
> but how does it help @Brodiesel710's hip???


Its to show you can do impressive things physically despite being old.
Thats how.


----------



## LuckyMinnie (Apr 11, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> So I turned 35 yesterday, and my hip is enflamed. So, is this what it's like to get old or do I just need to stop trying to lift things that are 10 times my body weight? I'm asking you "old guys" ---> @MFB, @Juan Derlust, & @Older Than Dirt ??
> 
> And @Brodiesel710's in 3rd place!!! Watch out!


I'm a middled aged woman, not an old guy. I know you weren't asking me, but I thought maybe I could help. I wore leg braces as a toddler, and have lived with hip pain my whole life. Around a year ago, the pain became almost non-existent. I have some stretching and exercise videos made by personal trainers, physical therapists and chiropractors to thank for this. There's a lot of them on YouTube. Here's the ones that I found to be most useful. 1. Hip Mobility for Athletes (Follow Along Routine) from the Strength Side channel. 2. 4 Easy Steps to Hip Pain Relief from the Exercise for Injuries channel. 3. Hip Bursitis Stretches & Exercises-Ask Doctor Jo from the Ask Doctor Jo channel. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2020)

Choadie Brodie,

This has not been mentioned

it may be prudent to look into you footwear.

Nature dictated we have this beautiful and intricate combination of arches, bones, ligaments, muscles and tendons in our feet. Much more complicated than any other part of our musculo-skeletal system.

Sometimes when we wear maximum support type shoes like boots our feet atrophy and this will cause imbalances further up in the knees or hips.
It's common for athletes to do barefoot sprint repeats in a field. Strengthens all those intrinsic muscle of the foot. Watch them toes splay!

Try and be barefoot whenever you can.


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Apr 21, 2020)

63 and still not dead although by all rights I should be. What can I say? Life happens. Age is a gift to be cherished, as painful as it is. I think Hunter S. Thomson put it best when he said “*Life* should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming ,Wow! "


----------



## Odin (Apr 23, 2020)

Last gig I had I was still lifting heavy stuff... sheet metal... particle board...lifting and setting up metal girders for storage racks four levels high!!!! bastards!!!! ... haha... whatever... I'm one of those guys that at jobs when the "smart" boss who is organizing everything needs something strenuous to do... they like... yea yea you over there help out for a sec... "facepalm"...

whatever deff not as easy as in my prime of late teens early twenties when I was in the service...
which I never was a top tier athlete either... just sturdy I guess...

no joint hip pain mostly my problem is being short of breath sometimes... I need to get back into boot camp shape to lose that I hope. I don't really smoke ciggs anymore which is good and does help... but I don't like dusty air or humidity or extreme cold anymore... though I deal with all when I have to . .


pissing at night... I drink like a damned sailor on the jolly roger... so I piss like a racehorse after a few strong beers.


I really need to take better care of myself.


I really want to start being gentile with myself... lol... like get a job at a tiki bar on the beach Jooo!!!!


----------

